# oil for coolant



## deerepuller (Jul 26, 2012)

I pull a john deere two cylinder tractor. Have been getting half cup if water in oil after day of pulling. Will fix block after pulling season. Has anyone ever used a light weight oil for there cooling system. Tractor doesnt run long and never gets hot. Dont want to ruin bearings so figure i use oil and when it seeps in it wont hurt the motor. I have tried all the pour in block sealers and nothing works. This tractor has a lot of displacement. Any advice or ideas would help.


----------



## enigma-2 (Aug 16, 2012)

I would suspect a blown head gasket. Doubt it's getting into the cooling system as the cooling system is pressurized at 15 psi ~. 
It's coolant getting into the oil sump, turning the oil to gunk. Wouldn't recommend running too long before replacing it.


----------

